# AHHH HELP!!!!



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

i just got a new froglet today and he is acting weird. he is fine until you mess with him a little and then he just stretches out and convulses. like a seizure almost. then he rears back up and acts fine. anyone know what is going on? is it calcium defeciency?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

k2bordr03 said:


> he is fine until you mess with him a little


Hate to sound like a d**k, but don't "mess with him" and he'll be fine.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya sounds like stress, leave him alone.


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

all i did was move him from one container to another. i didnt phrase it right i wasn't "messing" with him. just moving. how long until i can move him to my bigger tank?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Calcium?*

I wouldn't mess with him either. Might try sprinkling a little calcium powder on his back and make sure his food is getting dusted well.



k2bordr03 said:


> all i did was move him from one container to another. i didnt phrase it right i wasn't "messing" with him. just moving. how long until i can move him to my bigger tank?


----------

